# Hello World



## Goat~Nana (Dec 26, 2021)

Born today at 11am Luna (Left) and Selene (Right)


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Beautiful


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

They are gorges and great photos!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Oh I love them 😍 it’s giving me baby goat fever! 😂


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

Lucky you.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Pretty little girls - add them to the 2022 kid tally. We need a tie breaker 😉


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Yes we do  2022 Kidding Tally
2022 Kidding Tally that’s the link


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww congratulations! What cuties!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations!! 🥰 🥰 
They are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Rosiethebabygoat (Apr 27, 2021)

How adorable 💕💕💕


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhhh my goodness!💞💖💕 I just want to snuggle those beautiful twins! Congrats!💞💖


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable 😊


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Aw, they are precious. Congratulations.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I love their color


----------

